# My first attempt at smoked cheese...not so good.



## hillbilly69 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello everyone.  I hope you are all staying safe during these crazy times.  Back in late January I attempted my first cold smoke.  For four hours I smoked cheddar and gouda cheese using apple wood chips in the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment.  After resting a bit the cheese was It was vacuum sealed, refrigerated and left to absorb the smoke until just recently.  When sampling the cheese had a very strong chemical taste.  At first I thought it could be the result of the cold smoker attachment being new but I can tell you it was well seasoned before the first smoke.  If anyone might have opinions or insight I would be very appreciative.  I'm not sure what I could have done differently.


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 19, 2020)

It's very common for first time cheese smokers to over-smoke their cheese.
Was your smoke visible, more specifically how visible?
When you sampled your cheese during smoking (or at the end of your smoke time, what was the flavor?
Did your cheese change color, or have an oily texture?


----------



## Steve H (Apr 19, 2020)

Cut the smoke time in half.  Let the cheese rest in a open bag for 24 hours. Then try a piece. Don't be alarmed if the cheese has a somewhat strong taste at first. After it has set vacuum sealed for a few weeks it will mellow.


----------



## hillbilly69 (Apr 19, 2020)

thirdeye, yes the smoke was visible.  In fact, it was quite heavy.  The cheese did get a bit darker in color and there was some oil that had formed on the exterior.  I did not sample the cheese after the smoke because I was under the impression that it should rest for at least two weeks before eating it, and the longer it rested the better it would be.

Thank you for the advice, Steve H.  Much appreciated.


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 19, 2020)

Well, those were your problems, too much smoke and enough heat to make the oils rise to the surface and darken your cheese.  It's best to have full airflow and super light smoke over a long period of time. Think of a cigar sitting in an ashtray.

Here are two smoke demonstration smoke generator videos I made a few years ago, my cheese smoker is a mini WSM,  13" grate, with a sawdust smoke generator.  With the dome on and all vents wide open I really have to stare at the top vent to see smoke. 
VIDEO 1 
VIDEO 2


----------



## hillbilly69 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks, thirdeye.  I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 19, 2020)

A 24-hour off-gassing is also highly recommended after smoking cheese. This allows the strongest of taste and flavors to off gas from the cheese before sealing them in.


----------



## hillbilly69 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks fivetricks.  I was not aware of this.  Although I did allow the cheese to rest a bit after the smoke I'm pretty sure certain it was vacuum sealed within 8-10 hours.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 19, 2020)

8 to 10 isn't too bad. 24 hours is better. if you did let it gas off a bit then I would say your problem is more likely temperature as was mentioned above. 

Cold smoking is a game all in its own


----------



## hillbilly69 (Apr 19, 2020)

Next time I'll definitely wait 24 hours before sealing, as well as watching the amount of smoke and keeping the temperature in check.  I'm learning that I have a lot to learn.  Thanks everyone.


----------

